# Imaginary happenings in your life - Come in and share!



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Real life is just endless misery and failure. We all know this. But one can always dream. So instead of focusing that depressing stuff that actually happens in your life, why not post some total BS but cool stuff that supposedly happens in your life? Here's what just "happened" to me.

My intelligence was tested and it turns out I'm a Genius. Not in any vague subjective or hyperbolic sense but a real, capital G Genius. I did a special kind of intelligence test made for super-intelligent people, in which I'm the first one in the world to score perfectly. Another, more difficult test was done specificially for me and I scored perfectly in that too. I got accepted into a secret Super-Duper Mensa society. We are currectly plotting for world domination.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was practising my fiddle in the front room when a leaflet-dropper came to the door. He rang the bell and said, 'Was that you playing? I recognised 'The Humours of Ballyloughlin'. I ought to say that I run a session down at the Short Blue, the pub in the High Street, and I'm short of a fiddler. Is it possible that you could make it this Tuesday. You can sit in for a while, or start some tunes yourself.'

And that was how I first met Bob and Susie - a whistle player and an accordionist - and asked them to our house. Taggart set his keyboard drum section and vamped along. After a few fun sessions, we started a ceilidh band, and play for dances all over East Anglia. It's tiring, and doesn't pay much - but what a lot of fun we're having!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Good news folks! I now govern a nice province in the lower maze sector of Salidin's 2-dimensional bead realm. The big bead himself has promised to supply me with a harem of the shiniest bead beauties, since I am showing so much promise as a statesman in this 2 dimensional universe.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I just bought a mint condition 1988 Mustang with a built 5.0 V8 and a 4-speed manual transmission. I can hardly wait to get the license plates so I can take if out for a drive.

Also I built an audio visual room with custom tuned sound and an 8-foot screen to watch my opera DVDs and listen to other classical music. It will include mahogany shelving to house 5000 CDs that I expect to own eventually after I spend the millions my rich uncle left me.

I am hiring a cook and a mechanic and building a 10-car garage and workshop to house my classic car collection that I will be acquiring.

Oh, did I also mention I am retiring from my job tomorrow--at the prime age of 28!

Ah, I love to dream!









Oh, I forgot, I can play guitar like Johnny Winter, and can sing like Placido Domingo--not both at same time of course.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

While travelling through East Anglia in search of material for my book, _"The Turnip and its Role in 19th Century Rural Courting Rituals"_, my car broke down in a small village on the Suffolk/Norfolk border and I was forced to spend the night in one of those quaint old coaching inns that are a feature of that part of the world. Imagine my delight that evening when I discovered that not only was I to be treated to the Lucullan _ravissement_ of mine host's root vegetable pie but that there was also a ceilidh band playing in the Public Bar.

I had but to hear their first number, a blistering rendition of _'The Humours of Ballyloughlin'_, to know that I was in the presence of a rare synergy. Immediately I decided to abandon my career as an agricultural anthropologist and offered to become their manager. They accepted and their subsequent meteoric rise to global stardom with an arrangement of the lighter moments from Mahler's 3rd Symphony (played to the accompaniment of the Hip-Hop rhythm from the keyboard player's versatile organ) is too well known to the general reader to need elaboration here. Suffice it to say that, even at the modest 20% I had asked as my share, I was able to retire to my own Caribbean island with a bevy of concubines and forget everyone I had ever known.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm an award winning director and make millions of dollars. Live in a nice mansion, I fund the local arts in my community, and make awesome movies.

OR, I find out that I'm actually the long lost son of alien royalty and I have to go off to other galaxies and fight alien robots to protect my home planet. Also I'm the best intergalactic gunslinger and sword fighter because I can. Also I have a hot boyfriend who I can make as my co-King

OR, I'm just how I am now, except I have a cool hobby like archery. This dream is the easiest of the three to achieve


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> While travelling through East Anglia in search of material for my book, _"The Turnip and its Role in 19th Century Rural Courting Rituals"_, my car broke down in a small village on the Suffolk/Norfolk border and I was forced to spend the night in one of those quaint old coaching inns that are a feature of that part of the world. Imagine my delight that evening when I discovered that not only was I to be treated to the Lucullan _ravissement_ of mine host's root vegetable pie but that there was also a ceilidh band playing in the Public Bar.
> 
> I had but to hear their first number, a blistering rendition of _'The Humours of Ballyloughlin'_, to know that I was in the presence of a rare synergy. Immediately I decided to abandon my career as an agricultural anthropologist and offered to become their manager. They accepted and their subsequent meteoric rise to global stardom with an arrangement of the lighter moments from Mahler's 3rd Symphony (played to the accompaniment of the Hip-Hop rhythm from the keyboard player's versatile organ) is too well known to the general reader to need elaboration here. Suffice it to say that, even at the modest 20% I had asked as my share, I was able to retire to my own Caribbean island with a bevy of concubines and forget everyone I had ever known.


:lol: A tour de force, sir! :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Meh. I'll put up with the failure and misery of real life. I am not very good at pretending.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

After overwhelming success with the keyboard, I am looking at adding some cowbell effects and creating a modern pastiche of Mahler and Oldfield called Turbulent Cowbells.

This is intended to revive the medieval tradition of parody and the bells will be tuned in fifths unless the cows are even-tempered


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Today my man and I have gone for a hike in the Bavarian Alps, and halfway through we have met the Meister and Professor Tolkien. The four of us walked on together, talking about music, mythology, beauty and Germanness. Next time we are going to have Wotan and King Ludwig join us.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I got lost in a forest and nobody cared. There's an old library in its depths. A hole society of strange creatures dedicated to it. Its all well tended and so my days pass while listening, reading, sleeping and playing with the nymphs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd share mine but there would be major violations of both the ToS and possibly the ECHR.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Did you know they are having a sale on credit hours towards earning your PhD now? It's not going to cost between 50,000-80,000 anymore , now they are available for a manageable 5,000 - 10,000. I qualified for a small grant for utilizing holistic mental health techniques to primary care patients in rural areas. I decided I could swing a loan for the rest, so next year I'm going for a PhD in psychology.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

My friend hired me to work for he and his girlfriend's Japanese-food business in LA, I make bean cakes/ desserts and am learning how to make their other items.

Finally won the sweepstake to win a $100,000 luxury car, which I sold at slightly under suggested retail price, since I don't have a driver's license. Probably will use some of the money to travel to Japan, Thailand and other assorted touristy-places in east asia. Might buy an 90-year old Steinway grand piano that's for a really good price on Craig's list, but if they have Bosendorfer or Bechstein I might go for that.

Currently in talks with a representative of the Sultan of Brunei about becoming his court composer - of course this would be a very high-paying occupation even if I run a risk of being executed for making a wrong comment or something. Luckily they are not discriminating about classical music over there so my faults won't matter much.

Back pain totally went away, I'm pretty good at soccer and basketball these days, everyone comments on how ridiculously attractive I am all the time.



SiegendesLicht said:


> Today my man and I have gone for a hike in the Bavarian Alps, and halfway through we have met the Meister and Professor Tolkien. The four of us walked on together, talking about music, mythology, beauty and Germanness. Next time we are going to have Wotan and King Ludwig join us.


 What I would give to be a fly on the....rocky precipice? for that conversation.



Dim7 said:


> Real life is just endless misery and failure. We all know this. But one can always dream. So instead of focusing that depressing stuff that actually happens in your life, why not post some total BS but cool stuff that supposedly happens in your life? Here's what just "happened" to me.
> 
> My intelligence was tested and it turns out I'm a Genius. Not in any vague subjective or hyperbolic sense but a real, capital G Genius. I did a special kind of intelligence test made for super-intelligent people, in which I'm the first one in the world to score perfectly. Another, more difficult test was done specificially for me and I scored perfectly in that too. I got accepted into a secret Super-Duper Mensa society. We are currectly plotting for world domination.


You remind me of an Asian/ anonymous internet version of Stephen Colbert, if such a thing can exist.



clavichorder said:


> Good news folks! I now govern a nice province in the lower maze sector of Salidin's 2-dimensional bead realm. The big bead himself has promised to supply me with a harem of the shiniest bead beauties, since I am showing so much promise as a statesman in this 2 dimensional universe.


I always knew you would go far in life.


----------

